# New Guy Video Casting



## Ptpainton (Feb 16, 2013)

Ok, let me say first of all I live 90 miles north of the beach so I'ts not that easy to get a lesson but I do plan to soon. I went down to my local pond today to practice. I don't know what I'm doing and even I can see some mistakes here what tips do you have for me. The wind was from my right shoulder. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JoB6TzFg5Us&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Too much follow through.


----------



## shadowwalker (Sep 9, 2010)

You weren't doing a darn thing wrong. In fact you were doing exactly what most any thing you read or heard about throwing a fly rod told you to do. Oh they didn't mean what they said when they said it or wrote it, but they told you to do what you were doing just the same. So congratulations your completly normal. Now were would you like to go from there.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Looks good enough to catch fish!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

If you stop ubruptly at "10 o'clock" and "2 o'clock" and throw in a double haul you will double or triple your distance. The rest is just finesse. But like others said, good enough to catch fish!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

yep, you'll be catching some fish real soon. you're getting a good distance which you probably don't need when you get in a boat. a little finesse like kenton said and it's fish catching time. work on just a smooth gentle motion instead of a jerk.

jack


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Try holding your casting elbow to your side and then 10 /2.Like holding a book under your arm. Practice................


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow, I just watched a video of a guy teaching the double haul thing. I'm pretty much doing everything he does, just wrong and badly lol. I'm amazed at the distance some people can get in these videos.


----------



## Ptpainton (Feb 16, 2013)

*Next time*

So after this clip I took a break then thought about a few things and at the end had one or two really nice for me cast. Got out about have the line and a 9-10 ft leader so I decided to stop while I was ahead. I read about folks casting their entire line is that common? Thanks for the feedback I appreciate it. :thumbup:


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Ptpainton said:


> So after this clip I took a break then thought about a few things and at the end had one or two really nice for me cast. Got out about have the line and a 9-10 ft leader so I decided to stop while I was ahead. I read about folks casting their entire line is that common? Thanks for the feedback I appreciate it. :thumbup:


I think it's fairly common for experienced casters to be able to cast the entire line under certain conditions (properly matched outfit, no wind, small flies etc.) I don't consider myself a master or anything but I can do that.

But please keep this in mind: it's more about accuracy than distance, I promise. Everybody who's ever picked up a rod has wanted more distance but it more about proper technique. Learn that and the distance will come. Be obsessive about the size of your loops. Play with that...learn how to make larger or smaller loops. Pay great attention to the haul and double haul. There's a ton of good books and videos out there.

Get a hula hoop or some other such object and learn how to drop a piece of yarn tied on as a fly into the target at 60 feet. That's more important than casting 100 feet.

The golf analogy is this: Don't be the beginner who wants to hit a 300 yard drive. He does all the wrong things trying to get that distance. Go out and hit 50 yard wedges until you swing is flawless. The distance will come.

It's a great sport...the most important rule is HAVE FUN!


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

Look at the loop. That tells all. Go to web site Sexyloops. Look at the loops on there. Then pay attention to what they tell you to do. Go to the double haul and your loop will tighten considerably and your distance will increase. You got to feel that back cast. The back cast has to be right or the front cast will never be. Sexyloops has many hours of great stuff. 

I tried to learn the double haul for years out of books with little success. 30 min. on sexyloops and I had it down and it changed me from years of being a beginner to an intermediate in a few minutes.


----------



## FurBurger (May 27, 2014)

Double-haul and shorten your stroke.


----------

